# Production EV extended battery hacking



## Jin Kazama (Mar 30, 2012)

I've read quite a few posts of people building their own EV lithium battery pack and I wondered if anyone thought of building a pack for an actual production EV?

Let me explain my idea : I'm willing to place an order on a renault zoe (EUR 15000) with a 1Y lease contract on the battery (another EUR 1800) but by the time the lease end, I'd like to replace the pack with a custom build one.

The renault battery pack has a 22KWh capacity and weight ~260kg, for a range of 210km (130miles) - real range is around 100-150km (70-100 miles)

I've got 2 questions :

Does anyone know how the renault ZE cars (Zoe, Kangoo and fluence) handle the batteries (Is the battery handling logic in the pack or in the car)?

I'd like to know if anyone think it's possible to build a 2 parts packs (1 part that replace the leased one and another one in the trunk) to upgrade the capacity to ~30-40KWh and significantly increase the range.

Actually, the only actual "battery hacking" I came into is a RAV4 EV Lithium upgrade (from EV95 NiCd) - Even on this one, it looks like the website is gone...


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Most any car could have it's battery hacked to add range. It's a great idea...for an old/wrecked prius. 

Most of us would not to it to an under-warranty vehicle. Since you didn't build it yourself, you can't vouch for the quality of the car or the battery (hence the warranty). If you void that warranty and something they did bricks the car, you're in a world of hurt.

Also, what's the ROI you expect on a EUR 1800 battery for a year? That seems obscenely high.


----------



## Jin Kazama (Mar 30, 2012)

That's why I'm willing to pay for the battery lease for 1-2y but not more - by then, the warranty will be out anyway.

The Renault/Nissan EV are not sports car and their battery design is pretty simple (no active cooling). The only "unknown" part is the way it is handled by the car.

The upcoming zoe will have a 24KWh pack that is quick drop compatible; I guess the battery will directly plug into the car CAN Bus and capacity, SOC etc. will be exchanged over the bus.

I just wanted to know if someone already had "fun" sniffing the information or trying to mimic a battery on similar car (fluence ze, kangoo ze...)


----------



## bbc (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello
I would like to revive this message thread. Simply where I live there are few second hand and relatively cheap fluence electric cars.
The range based on owner's experience is 60 miles (100km ) or so.

I am an electrical engineer with experience in power electronics.
I would lke to try to improve the cars range.

Did any body tried to add extra batteries to extend its range?
Would it be possible to find replacement batteries?

Regards


----------



## relu (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi bbc,

Did you had any success in your queries?
I would also like to help to hack an Renault ZE electric car with a DIY battery.

I found this guy which did a dissasembly of the ZE battery pack. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbqsLX-2QO4

seems doable, the only tough part could be the battery controller. I'm assuming that with enough people interested, this could be reverse engineered also.

Regards,
Relu


----------



## bbc (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello relu,

So far I did not find anybody who has tried to extend the battery range of the Fluence cars. I see that people manage 100km with it in real life. In a big city where I live this is a bit short. Would be nice to go up to 150 or so.

It is interesting that they have a nice platform but close to improvements even from their side.

I have looked at the videos. The guy has taken a part all of the battery assembly. I am not sure what he has done afterwards. He has other videos as well. Maybe he has used it in another car?

Regards


----------



## bbc (Jan 31, 2017)

Well I guess he was trying to get the fluence battery pack to Ford Explorer electirc car.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Meun5kLiJHk

I wonder how far he went to?


----------

